# Long term rental in albir/altea



## nicky70 (May 14, 2009)

Hi my family and I are looking to move to Albir/Altea at the end of January 2010. We are looking or a 3 bedroom apt or town house. We have 2 wee small well behaved dogs. We are currently living in rented accomadation in the Villamartin area and can supply a refrence from our current landlord if need be. I would be greatful of any help anyone can give us. Nikki


----------

